# Missing - Henry the cat, Devon



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

My friend's beautiful cat Henry has been missing a while now, so please can you spread the word to see if he can be reunited with his family - thank you

Cat lost from Devon, United Kingdom, EX17


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope he is found soon, had to do a double take looks a bit like my wegie.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news on Henry? x


----------

